# A day out with the dog



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

I had some time to burn today, so I took the dog for a ride. Here are some pictures that I liked:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice. 8)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

#1 spacial, center interest with draw in. Nice light and contrast-veddy veddy nice.


----------

